# Trying to get dose right using Metracide 14 insteasd of Excel



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

I recently read that the basic carbon ingredient in Metracide 14 was better and cheaper than dosing a non CO2 planted tank with Seachem Flourish Excel. I was nearly out of Excel so I purchased a gallon of Metracide and checked with a related calculator to mix the Metracide with Distilled water before dosing. This calculator is based upon the size of the container used.
I am seeking to find out how much of this mixture I should add to my 40 gallon breeder on a daily basis because I used to dose 5 - 10 ml of Excel 6 days a week. I am a bit confused because someone also stated that one can use less because the carbon ingredient is more concentrated in Metracide so half the amount can be dosed. Does that sound correct 2.5 - 5 ml a dose???
Thanks to all members who choose to respond.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

If you use wet's calculator and dilute with distilled water then you dose it just like excel


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyR711 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Aquaticz that is the consensus so far. By diluting the Metracide as per wet's calculator one should achieve an Excel like carbon solution so I will go ahead and follow the Excel dosing directions .


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Where is wet's calculator? I'd like to have a look at it.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

I just dose one milliliter (using a syringe) per 20 gallons three times a week.


----------



## OTPT (Sep 27, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Where is wet's calculator? I'd like to have a look at it.


http://rota.la/glut/ [smilie=r:


----------

